# User-un-friendliness of the site



## BharatVarsh (Aug 2, 2014)

Dear Sir/ Madam,

I find that posting a question on your website is not any more easy.

Firstly, one doesn't find a convenient/ instinctive box to post a question readily.

Secondly, even if one wants to CHOOSE a category of the question, the list is very restrictive. There is not even an option to CHOOSE a MISCELLANEOUS category or NONE OF THE ABOVE categories.

The description given at yr page doesn't take into account the fact that you have already logged in. 


Kindly make it easier for novices/ amateurs also to post their day to day problems which may be very simple for professionals or geeks.

For example, I could not find any way of posing my query, viz:-

" HOW DO I MAKE OUT BEFORE BUYING A TABLET IF IT WOULD SUPPORT WHATSAPP OR NOT, BY READING PRODUCT INFO AT THE INTERNET?"

Can you help?

Thanks and regards,
Sincerely...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

WhatsApp FAQ - Is my device supported?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Moved to the appropriate forum


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

For future reference, if you're having trouble with anything related to a smart phone or tablet, go to our Smart Devices forum on the home page and select your operating system (Windows, Apple, Android, etc), then start a new thread and post your question. :smile:


----------

